# Best T-shirts for hot kitchens.



## Alder26 (May 28, 2022)

Hey all It's time to buy some work shirts again. Current kitchen regularly gets up to 104 during service so breathable is definitely nice. Not going to be layered under a chef jacket. What do you wear to work? Lemme know!


----------



## hendrix (May 28, 2022)

H&M. Not expensive ($7-$10) and thin (if you like thin - I do)


----------



## M1k3 (May 28, 2022)

Mercer Millennia Air


----------



## simona (May 29, 2022)

Alder26 said:


> Hey all It's time to buy some work shirts again. Current kitchen regularly gets up to 104 during service so breathable is definitely nice. Not going to be layered under a chef jacket. What do you wear to work? Lemme know!


I wear a t shirt, thermal long-sleeve vest, trad white chef jacket, apron.


----------



## WildBoar (May 29, 2022)

Need a mobile version of a Cool Shirt for kitchen workers...


----------



## Alder26 (May 30, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> Need a mobile version of a Cool Shirt for kitchen workers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 181933


Not a bad idea! Hahaha great suggestions so far 

Thinner definitely seems like the way to go!


----------



## daveb (May 30, 2022)

Artic Cool for Fla kitchens. I like the pocket T work shirt.

Don't miss out! Today's the last day to save!


----------



## sled_god (Nov 30, 2022)

I have a bunch of dry fit shirts from Walmart for work. They cost under 10 bucks a piece and do a WAY better job than cotton shirts.


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 30, 2022)

Just keep in mind that most of the synthethics are no bueno in circumstances of fire. But you'll have to make your own decision whether you think that's a problem or not.
If you don't mind that, cheap running shirts that are full with lots of little holes are great for high heat.


----------

